# I need some help with an ingredient Listing



## pixybratt (Jan 7, 2011)

A friend and I are looking into buying a couple items from a local company that was was suggested because of my eczema, they sent me an ingredient list but there seems to be something missing I wondered if i can post what they sent me and maybe the company name and see if anyone  has some exp with them.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't see why not.  Post the ingredients.  What do they seem to be missing?


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 7, 2011)

I asked about 3 items and they sent me this whole list it seems incomplete to me, I didn't see a preservative listed on the hand lotion and when I asked them they said  they don't use one.

Ingredient Listing
Complexion Beauty Pure Soap Bar
20% Cocoa Butter (Extra Virgin Copra Cocoanut Oil) U.S.P. Grade. 80% Vegetable Fat (Highest Grade Tallow Oil) A few drops Pure Almond Essential Oil Extract for essence
Five Star Shampoo (Triple Concentrate)
Extra Virgin Cocoa Butter Oils, Vegetable Protein Oil, Amide Cocoa Fat, Essential Cocoanut Oil Essence, Vegetable Fat Conditioner
Seafoam Dish Glow Concentrate
Vegetable Tallow Oil, Extra Virgin Coca Butter Oil, Anionic Degreaser, Foam Stabilizer, Opacifier, Essential Oil Extract Of California Oranges Essence
Seafoam Liquid Pure Soap
Vegetable Tallow Oil, Extra Virgin Cocoa Butter Oil, Foam Stabilizer, Opacifier, Essential Oil Extract Of California Oranges Essence
Seafoam Laundry Soap Granules (SUPER CONCENTRATE)
Dry White Cocoa Granules, Tallow Oil Granules, C.M.C. Degreaser, Anionic Degreaser, Sodium Metasilicate, Washing Soda, Essential Oil Extract Of Lemon Oil Essence
Seafoam Laundry Liquid (SUPER CONCENTRATE)
Liquid Cocoa Amide, Tallow Oil, C.M.C. Degreaser, Non-Ionic & Ionic Degreaser, Essential Oil Extract of California Oranges Essence
Seafoam Dish Machine Granules Concentrate ( Destain )
Sodium Carbonate, Sodium Silicate, Biodegradable Surfactant, Chlorine, Sodium Sulfate.
Zero Phosphate Formula
Almond Hand Lotion
Purified Water, Glycerin, Tea-Sterarate, Vegitable Fatty Acids, Almond Oil Extract, D&C Red #33


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 7, 2011)

sorry about the double post but I had an error and had to come back.

...

Maybe I'm just jaded but there doesn't seem to be much in them.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 7, 2011)

So these are individual listings?  Let me break it up so we can read it better.  They are not listing everything. 

Ingredient Listing
Complexion Beauty Pure Soap Bar
20% Cocoa Butter (Extra Virgin Copra Cocoanut Oil) U.S.P. Grade. 80% Vegetable Fat (Highest Grade Tallow Oil) A few drops Pure Almond Essential Oil Extract for essence

Five Star Shampoo (Triple Concentrate)
Extra Virgin Cocoa Butter Oils, Vegetable Protein Oil, Amide Cocoa Fat, Essential Cocoanut Oil Essence, Vegetable Fat Conditioner

Seafoam Dish Glow Concentrate
Vegetable Tallow Oil, Extra Virgin Coca Butter Oil, Anionic Degreaser, Foam Stabilizer, Opacifier, Essential Oil Extract Of California Oranges Essence

Seafoam Liquid Pure Soap
Vegetable Tallow Oil, Extra Virgin Cocoa Butter Oil, Foam Stabilizer, Opacifier, Essential Oil Extract Of California Oranges Essence

Seafoam Laundry Soap Granules (SUPER CONCENTRATE)
Dry White Cocoa Granules, Tallow Oil Granules, C.M.C. Degreaser, Anionic Degreaser, Sodium Metasilicate, Washing Soda, Essential Oil Extract Of Lemon Oil Essence

Seafoam Laundry Liquid (SUPER CONCENTRATE)
Liquid Cocoa Amide, Tallow Oil, C.M.C. Degreaser, Non-Ionic & Ionic Degreaser, Essential Oil Extract of California Oranges Essence
Seafoam Dish Machine Granules Concentrate ( Destain )
Sodium Carbonate, Sodium Silicate, Biodegradable Surfactant, Chlorine, Sodium Sulfate.
Zero Phosphate Formula
Almond Hand Lotion
Purified Water, Glycerin, Tea-Sterarate, Vegitable Fatty Acids, Almond Oil Extract, D&C Red #33

Well, googled and found the website.  I wouldn't buy from them simply because they do not list ingredients.  And they make claims.  And they trash other soapers.

And what the freak is vegetable tallow oil?   :shock:

I'm sure they just sent you BS so you wouldn't copy them.

Okay wait.  Their soap doesn't contain salts.  I need to stop reading.  lol.  Going to bed.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 7, 2011)

I was afraid it wasn't the whole list, and I had such high hopes about the shampoo when i heard about it.

I wondered what vegetable tallow oil was myself I came up with a Tallow tree that comes from China.

I'm glad I checked here before I jumped in and tried the stuff, guess I'm learning in my old age lol


----------



## tespring (Jan 14, 2011)

Their "pure soap" sounds like pure synthetic detergent to me because it says that they are pressurized.  I watched a video on youtube where detergent bars have to be pressed like that.


----------



## Marion (Jan 28, 2011)

I read somewhere that sometimes they call Palm oil (and i think other oils, or a combination of different vegetable oil  "fats") "vegetable tallow", not really sure why. I guess just because it is a suitable replacement for animal tallow?

But I also read about the chinese tallow tree, too.....


----------



## carebear (Jan 28, 2011)

tespring said:
			
		

> Their "pure soap" sounds like pure synthetic detergent to me because it says that they are pressurized.  I watched a video on youtube where detergent bars have to be pressed like that.



all commercial soaps are "pressed"


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jan 31, 2011)

Eczema is caused by allergies. Coconut and Palm oils are know cause allergies in lots of people. As said above palm oil is also known as veggie tallow.

I would NEVER use a lotion that does not have a preservative in it. First are you going to use it up in 2 weeks, that's about how long it takes to get really good and nasty and if you are putting this on broken skin...........

I know probably a stupid question, have you been to a dermatologist? I would nix anything until you find out what the MD says.


----------

